# px storage engine



## chuckychuck

what is a px storage engine and is it harmful? i have found one in my program file, i am fairly new to computer exploration and ran across it and was wondering. all help is appeciated thanks chuck


----------



## tetonbob

It has to do with Roxio/Sonic software.


----------

